# Kubota M105x



## SunHeart (Apr 18, 2021)

Anyone run a Kubota M105x or have experience with them? Looking at purchasing one and am wondering if there are specific 'problem areas' to be aware of, or anything else to share (good as well!) from those familiar with them. I will be using it for haying 70 acres, loading balage and dry bales, spraying, feeding, scraping yards, and spreading manure mostly.

Here's the one I'm looking at:

 https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/207728379/2007-kubota-m105x


----------



## dieselmike (Feb 24, 2018)

Only "problems" we have had is the front end loader is real finicky and tends to drop way to soon when handling loads... Narrowed it down to the remote hydraulic control located on the lower right. New control over $3,700 ouch! The engine is quite small and requires a lot of RPMs to make power. From what I have read you have to split the tractor to repair the front wheel drive clutch pack.. Watch this


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

For FEL boom lowering too quickly one could install an adjustable flow control valve in boom hyd control circuit.I installed a similar flow control valve on loader control valve circuit to aid in handling rd bales. It appears several tractors manufactures have moved to smaller liter(cid)engines that operate at higher rpm's.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

@Tx Jim, if flow is restricted to slow the drop of boom with a heavy load, have you noticed an undesired slowness to the boom drop with little or no load?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

It's been over 11 yrs since I owned the M4900 but IIRC boom lowered sufficiently fast with no load on boom.


----------



## SunHeart (Apr 18, 2021)

Thanks for the replies. The seller mentioned that there is an 'EZ Checker' code that comes up on the dash for the 3 point hitch. When he moves it it goes off. Anyone know if this is normal or what would be entailed in fixing it?


----------



## dieselmike (Feb 24, 2018)

Tx Jim said:


> For FEL boom lowering too quickly one could install an adjustable flow control valve in boom hyd control circuit


It;s real bad using a hay grapple. The thing will drop a foot or so for no reason scaring the crap out of you. Hydraulic man says there maybe a crack in the valve body dumping the pressure.


----------



## dieselmike (Feb 24, 2018)

I dislike the parking brake. You have tp set it every time as it will roll if given the opportunity


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Boom dropping a foot when moving joystick sounds as there's a faulty check valve in FEL control valve. When parking my M7040 with hyd shuttle I jus set loader boom attachment on the ground BUT I live on virtually level ground.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

It’s about the same size engine as most other 90 hp tractors. The power shift is nice in them. In Canada they come with alo/quicke loader valve that feather really well when lowering under load, I’ve seen kubota branded loaders use husco and other brand valves have spool troubles like that though. You can get adjustable valves that have a check valve for the other direction too.
The easy checker code - would have to see, the big kubotas with electronic hitch throw a code when the hitch settles when parked sometimes. Locks the hitch out until you fiddle with it.


----------



## tdjjjs (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a m125x and there is not much about it I do like. They are cheaply built on pretty much all levels. I've bent the front of the loader twice trying to use the bucket. My dealer beefed it up once and then I took it to a welder the second time. Dealer said the outfit they had fixing them (must be a very common problem) refuses to do it anymore. Lots of simple wiring issues. Stairs are weak and got bent on a stick. Had fuel line nipple connecting the two tanks get broken (this was my fault, didn't see the brush behind me). Just a piece of plastic heat welded into the tank. Was going to have to replace the whole tank for $930 plus labor. I fixed it another way. Paint from factory faded on cab roof, fenders and hood. Dealer repainted but looks like crap. You will see a lot of them for sale with 1000 hrs on tractorhouse.com because eventually you just give up. Spend the money and go JD or Case


----------



## dieselmike (Feb 24, 2018)

The 105 is rated at 2,600 rpm......Anything below that the horse power goes away.... We have the 115 and it's rates at 2,200 rpm It needs 2,000 rpm to get the job done. Our Deere just pull right on through , no sweat at any rpm.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

What model JD tractor are you comparing to the M105X? My Kubota M7040 handled my JD 467 rd baler very well when my JD 4255 was down for an engine overhaul & another occasion for R&R of AC compressor. No Kubota didn't pull baler as easy as the JD but did well for the large difference in HP between the 2 tractors.

Have you changed Kubota fuel filter lately OR checked for good fuel flow from tank to inj pump? Is Kubota fuel tank venting well??


----------



## dieselmike (Feb 24, 2018)

I noticed one other odd trait that can be very annoying. When we are stacking square bales with the grapple the load won't shift right or left when you turn the steering wheel it just stays straight. The Deere will move right and left when the front wheels are turned so you load much easier while stacking. So when the load is off just a little you have to back up and realign and start over..


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I was unaware JD offered hydra shift FEL controlled by moving steering wheel.


----------



## SunHeart (Apr 18, 2021)

Thanks for all the replies. I went to take a look at it. Pretty rough shape overall outside and in clearly not cared for. Seemed to function well mechanically overall given the neglect. For some reason it wouldn't turn off with the key - I had to pull the 'emergency' stop - which gave me pause. When I got out there was a steady drip of engine oil (it did look a bit too clean when I checked it before starting up) and some spray, as well as a hydraulic leak where the loader connects. Clear sign I'd be passing on this one!

Regarding the 3 point light on the dash, someone on another forum said they have a m105x and that light is normal.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Re the key shut off, the little gear motor used for the key shut off is expensive so when they die people just use the old fashioned pull knob. It is a sign of being cheap on maintenance though.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I should add, I bought a severely abused M-120 a few years back which is almost identical to the series discussed but square sheet metal. Its way over 5000 hours, I don't know the exact number. Other than the cab being small its been a great tractor, we've put 1000 hours on it, spent 8 hours or more in it yesterday.


----------

